# deca vs eq



## justwant2bjacked (Dec 7, 2011)

Trying to deciede what is better to use during my winter bulk, i'm semi new to the game and looking for some opinions/advice, thanks guys.

sorry fuzo should have put this in.

stats

age 26
hieght 5'9
wieght 175lbs
training since i was 18 on and off, hitting it hard the last 2 years

cycle history
just test cycle's

1st cycle 10 wk test e 300mg week

2nd cycle 10 wk test e 500mg week


----------



## FUZO (Dec 7, 2011)

as everyone would want to know your stats and how many years training,how many cycles under your belt,weight,age stuff like that first.


----------



## adwal99 (Dec 7, 2011)

i am also interested in this.  subscribed..


----------



## justwant2bjacked (Dec 7, 2011)

updated


----------



## 85metal (Dec 7, 2011)

yeah I'd say we need more backround info as well, but if you are experienced I would say deca for during the bulking than switch to eq later on. I like eq I got veiny off of it, although it takes a while longer to kick in, I didnt get as puffy as I do with deca, but since your bulking that doesnt really matter right now


----------



## Hell (Dec 7, 2011)

Test/Deca
Test/NPP
or 
Test/Tren
with adex and caber for any of the above


----------



## pieguy (Dec 7, 2011)

Depends on your cycle goals. You lookin for heavy mass gain without concern or bloat or you want slow lean gains with a ton of vascularity? EQ takes a long time to kick in and you have to pin a ton of oil 600mg/week+ (very few can get away with less) so expect at least 16 weeks on cycle. On top of that, EQ adds a lot of hunger in some people so expect that as a side effect too. 

If you are looking for a long cycle and fairly lean, i'd recommend test/eq where you slowly taper up your dosages. If you wanna continue with the 10 week route, i'd do what hell says. Test/NPP or Test/Tren, add caber for either. I personally can't stand using a long ester like deca for only 10 weeks cause as soon as it's up and running, you're already 1/3 of the way through . Kickers do help though.


----------



## fit4life (Dec 7, 2011)

Easy choice. Go with Deca your gains will be a lot more impressive if your trying to bulk up.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2011)

Deca for a bulk

600-750mg Test C or E weekly
300mg Deca weekly


----------



## BigBird (Dec 7, 2011)

I actually started a bulk late last Fall using Deca and Test.  After 8 weeks, I replaced Deca with EQ and had a successful bulk overall.  Weight went from 202 to 225lbs.  A lot of water retention in the beginning but gradually lost a lot of water weight when Deca left my system.  Strength conitnued to improve and vascularity actually improved when the EQ replaced the Deca.  Ran the EQ at 625mg for 22 weeks (Yes, I know - don't say it but it's been a long blast).  After adjusting to the hunger pain caused by the EQ, I grew really fond of it.  More so than the Deca.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 7, 2011)

Deca


----------



## justwant2bjacked (Dec 7, 2011)

damn, alot of feedback i like this board already, thanks guys, i think i'm goning to go with deca

gonna run 

week 1-4 test p 100mg eod
week 1-14 test e 600mg week
week 1-12 deca 400mg week

time to eat and get big! looking to get 20-25lbs out of this.


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like a good plan.  Just be sure to run an AI, something for prolactin and an adequate pct.  Most would say hcg is a must with any 19nor compound.


----------



## justwant2bjacked (Dec 7, 2011)

ya i have 2 5000iu hcg 
adex
clomid and nolva


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd add Caber, prami, or bromo to that to keep prolactin in check and you're set.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html


----------



## yzfrr11 (Dec 7, 2011)

I really like EQ because I loath bulking and water retention. I try to keep my BF < 10% year round. I don't subscribe to the bulk/cut cycle theory. So, EQ is one of my favorite compounds for this reason. Toss some mast in there towards the end and you'll be hard and tight.


----------



## justwant2bjacked (Dec 8, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Depends on your cycle goals. You lookin for heavy mass gain without concern or bloat or you want slow lean gains with a ton of vascularity? EQ takes a long time to kick in and you have to pin a ton of oil 600mg/week+ (very few can get away with less) so expect at least 16 weeks on cycle. On top of that, EQ adds a lot of hunger in some people so expect that as a side effect too.
> 
> If you are looking for a long cycle and fairly lean, i'd recommend test/eq where you slowly taper up your dosages. If you wanna continue with the 10 week route, i'd do what hell says. Test/NPP or Test/Tren, add caber for either. I personally can't stand using a long ester like deca for only 10 weeks cause as soon as it's up and running, you're already 1/3 of the way through . Kickers do help though.


 

If you ran 600mg of eq a week how much test would you run with it?


----------



## 85metal (Dec 8, 2011)

justwant2bjacked said:


> If you ran 600mg of eq a week how much test would you run with it?


 
I would keep the test above the eq so id prolly do 800-1g of test with that amount of eq, again depends where you are at


----------



## twotuff (Dec 8, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Deca for a bulk
> 
> 600-750mg Test C or E weekly
> 300mg Deca weekly


 


heavy couldnt deca be used for its cutting properties?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2011)

justwant2bjacked said:


> If you ran 600mg of eq a week how much test would you run with it?


200mg Test or up. It really depends on your experience level and goals. For mass, Deca is better but EQ will work.

Looking at your experience level and goals, 600-750mg Test C or E weekly.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2011)

twotuff said:


> heavy couldnt deca be used for its cutting properties?


Sure, if you don't mind the water retention.


----------



## GMO (Dec 8, 2011)

Nandrolone is definitely a better compound for bulking than EQ.  A solid Test/Deca cycle will put a great deal of mass on you if your training routine and diet are dialed in.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 8, 2011)

Can eq and Deca not be run in the same cycle? 
600-750 mg test 
600mg eq 
300 mg deca


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes


----------



## pieguy (Dec 8, 2011)

Deja Vu said:


> Can eq and Deca not be run in the same cycle?
> 600-750 mg test
> 600mg eq
> 300 mg deca



If you have elite, u can read the profile for eq which says people once thought eq and deca were very similar originally. They later realized the two were nothing alike and have since then, started running them together. Nice to run long esters together, specially if you have joint discomfort and run deca and want eq's appetite increase.


----------



## GMO (Dec 9, 2011)

Personally, I am not a huge fan of EQ.  It needs to be run high and for a long duration.  A solid Test/Deca/Dbol cycle will put more mass on you than any other cycle IMO.


----------



## justwant2bjacked (Dec 9, 2011)

GMO said:


> Personally, I am not a huge fan of EQ. It needs to be run high and for a long duration. A solid Test/Deca/Dbol cycle will put more mass on you than any other cycle IMO.


 

lol i dropped prop and went with dbol to kickstart


----------



## GMO (Dec 9, 2011)

justwant2bjacked said:


> lol i dropped prop and went with dbol to kickstart




It would be best to still kickstart with prop and start the dbol in week 5 or 6 when the test and nandrolone are fully kicked in.  The synergy is amazing...


----------



## justwant2bjacked (Dec 9, 2011)

GMO said:


> It would be best to still kickstart with prop and start the dbol in week 5 or 6 when the test and nandrolone are fully kicked in. The synergy is amazing...


 

I just hate the idea of eod injections


----------



## justwant2bjacked (Dec 9, 2011)

GMO said:


> It would be best to still kickstart with prop and start the dbol in week 5 or 6 when the test and nandrolone are fully kicked in. The synergy is amazing...


 

i never though of that though, just added prop back to my order lol.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 10, 2011)

pieguy said:


> If you have elite, u can read the profile for eq which says people once thought eq and deca were very similar originally. They later realized the two were nothing alike and have since then, started running them together. Nice to run long esters together, specially if you have joint discomfort and run deca and want eq's appetite increase.


 

 Thanks for the reply. This is going to be my next cycle. I really need to consider getting "elite" status.


----------

